# Sticky  Oklahoma Message Board 2022



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, boy it has been a cold February. I can't believe none of us have even made a post on here yet. Usually everyone is itching for spring and Morels. Hopefully it will be a great season.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

The Eerie silence is oftentimes a good sign that people are ready and we don't want to jinx it


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Nate...
Wade here...
So Very Good to see You up on Here again
And Helping to get Us All Started up...
We will be following in the woods with Yall in your Oklahoma Hunt..
And Likewise Yall come on in with us here in Indiana.. it is So warm here right now that we surly have some Morels and Other Fungi up in some early spots..
Thank You Sir


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey all ,Nate been trying get in my account finally made it back in Happy hunting this year and hopefully it’s better than last year for meh. (And younz) haha.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I Won we’re ya at ? Been a hella year thinking back you tore em up under cedars last year! Congrats hopefully even better this year


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey guys! Nice seeing the board coming back to life  - Having definitely moved back to Europe last Summer it is bittersweet to return to this board as it will always bring me fond memories of morel hunting in the Okie woods. As the rule of etiquette in the Morel foraging community dictates, the secrets of all my best spots came with me to Europe (to the delight of wildlife lol). Wishing you all a bountiful season! With La Ninha still kicking in the equatorial Pacific, the archetype seasonal weather pattern for April should be wetter and cooler than average .


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratherpea52 said:


> I Won we’re ya at ? Been a hella year thinking back you tore em up under cedars last year! Congrats hopefully even better this year





iwonagain said:


> Hey guys! Nice seeing the board coming back to life  - Having definitely moved back to Europe last Summer it is bittersweet to return to this board as it will always bring me fond memories of morel hunting in the Okie woods. As the rule of etiquette in the Morel foraging community dictates, the secrets of all my best spots came with me to Europe (to the delight of wildlife lol). Wishing you all a bountiful season! With La Ninha still kicking in the equatorial Pacific, the archetype seasonal weather pattern for April should be wetter and cooler than average .


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

At least put together a riddle for us iwon to one of your pubivet spots so if it can be solved so somebody at least gets to eat a good mess or 10 haha we had couple mild snoice storms in the last month im hope better this year on my end


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

pratherpea52 said:


> At least put together a riddle for us iwon to one of your pubivet spots so if it can be solved so somebody at least gets to eat a good mess or 10 haha we had couple mild snoice storms in the last month im hope better this year on my end


Hahaha...Riddle: "in the woods on private land. Most of these owners also do hunt turkey & deer on their land" 😅. I moved to Vienna in Austria but will be moving again in a couple of weeks to London. Morels do grow here in Austria but I will unfortunately be leaving right before the season starts. In the UK, morels can be found here and there but rather sparsely. I'll give it a try nonetheless, you know me hehe...😁


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Hahaha...Riddle: "in the woods on private land. Most of these owners also do hunt turkey & deer on their land" 😅. I moved to Vienna in Austria but will be moving again in a couple of weeks to London. Morels do grow here in Austria but I will unfortunately be leaving right before the season starts. In the UK, morels can be found here and there but rather sparsely. I'll give it a try nonetheless, you know me hehe...😁


The board will not be the same with out you finding a ton of morels every year. Sorry that you left us. Hope you make it back some day.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> The board will not be the same with out you finding a ton of morels every year. Sorry that you left us. Hope you make it back some day.


Thank you for your kind words Yocham . I will for sure make it back to Okie Land in April some day. I was actually supposed to travel this April back to OKC for shroom season but had to cancel because I will be moving (yet again) at the end of March (to London). There are plenty of folks who find & post big hauls in this board (VC, Nate among others) & boards from other US states so I am not worried about that part lol ... Shrooms will keep on populating the thread no matter what haha ....😅


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well


iwonagain said:


> Thank you for your kind words Yocham . I will for sure make it back to Okie Land in April some day. I was actually supposed to travel this April back to OKC for shroom season but had to cancel because I will be moving (yet again) at the end of March (to London). There are plenty of folks who find & post big hauls in this board (VC, Nate among others) & boards from other US states so I am not worried about that part lol ... Shrooms will keep on populating the thread no matter what haha ....😅


 ya be safe over ther watch out for that nazi hittler copy cat Putan if he gets away with Ukrain he will keep country collecting till some one stops it war that is


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

pratherpea52 said:


> Well
> 
> ya be safe over ther watch out for that nazi hittler copy cat Putan if he gets away with Ukrain he will keep country collecting till some one stops it war that is


Ok, OK, I understand frustrations, but this is a JOY board. Kill the politics!


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

We shall surely miss your photos of great bounty, good sir.



iwonagain said:


> In the UK, morels can be found here and there but rather sparsely. I'll give it a try nonetheless, you know me hehe...😁


I've found a handful in Surrey! Here's a riddle for you:

From its hill near rhododenron wood
Is a magical spot where once I stood.
Between the copses and hummocks of moss,
Morchella was hiding betwixt paths' cross.

Climb the tower to see the lay o' the land.
Place London to the right, Channel at left hand.
Your forward gaze shall point you correct
To the spot where once I did stoop to collect.

A special place above farm and heath!
Find your way to the secrets of *___*.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> Well
> 
> ya be safe over ther watch out for that nazi hittler copy cat Putan if he gets away with Ukrain he will keep country collecting till some one stops it war that is





Inthewild said:


> Ok, OK, I understand frustrations, but this is a JOY board. Kill the politics!


Yes! And I really wish that prather could spell and punctuate a bit better!


----------



## morelorel (Apr 12, 2014)

Any old timers from S. Central OK want to explain what happens to morels after a dry winter and under-precipitated spring? I'm kinda nervous about our upcoming season. I didn't hunt the year after the 2011 drought and have no idea how it would effect morels fruiting. May have to stick close to water and drainages this time.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

morelorel said:


> Any old timers from S. Central OK want to explain what happens to morels after a dry winter and under-precipitated spring? I'm kinda nervous about our upcoming season. I didn't hunt the year after the 2011 drought and have no idea how it would effect morels fruiting. May have to stick close to water and drainages this time.


I have read that if morel mycelia do not get the proper amound of moisture, an amount that is quite precise, to the "sclerotia" that their mycelium has developed, which are the forerunners of morel mushrooms, that there will be very few, or no, morels that year! It seems like things have to be pretty right!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gotcha no more poli ticks don’t like them when in tha woods either but spelling an punctuation is about as good as it gets for me wait till sapworm goes to chiming in you will really get a load of him. Not in a good way haha joking sappy


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

pratherpea52 said:


> Gotcha no more poli ticks don’t like them when in tha woods either but spelling an punctuation is about as good as it gets for me wait till sapworm goes to chiming in you will really get a load of him. Not in a good way haha joking sappy


Dont let the grammar police get to you if they don't like reading it they can go to another form.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I’m hoping this snow we had yesterday will be the corrective solution for a better find than what I scrapped up last year. And we all find as good or better than than any previous years this forum has burn around I d k seems like 14 or 15 was as good as I’ve ever seen well one them years awhile back ¡¿


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I had one of the best years I ever had in 2013 after the mother of all droughts in the summer of 2012 through the winter. Lake Cheney got so low Wichita thought they were going to run out of water. I think its all in the timing of the rain. It started in March and stayed wet and cool through May. I picked morels up north of Omaha, Neb. and went down to the Kan/Okl. border and picked tons the next week.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> I’m hoping this snow we had yesterday will be the corrective solution for a better find than what I scrapped up last year. And we all find as good or better than than any previous years this forum has burn around I d k seems like 14 or 15 was as good as I’ve ever seen well one them years awhile back ¡¿


If that's the case I should be picking in tall cotton this year! Over 5' of snow so far, with another 4" last night, and maybe some more to come, or more rain. What I really don't want is a really, rapid warm up! I like a "normal" Spring. A gradual, steady warm up, and not big up and down temp swings.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Hey guys! Nice seeing the board coming back to life  - Having definitely moved back to Europe last Summer it is bittersweet to return to this board as it will always bring me fond memories of morel hunting in the Okie woods. As the rule of etiquette in the Morel foraging community dictates, the secrets of all my best spots came with me to Europe (to the delight of wildlife lol). Wishing you all a bountiful season! With La Ninha still kicking in the equatorial Pacific, the archetype seasonal weather pattern for April should be wetter and cooler than average .


Man, I am really going to miss your posts. I didn't comment much but read all of your posts. Good Luck


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> If that's the case I should be picking in tall cotton this year! Over 5' of snow so far, with another 4" last night, and maybe some more to come, or more rain. What I really don't want is a really, rapid warm up! I like a "normal" Spring. A gradual, steady warm up, and not big up and down temp swings.
> [/QUOTE What county you live in shroomsearcher. I did not know Ok got that much snow. Or are you up in Mo.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

never mind searcher is see you are Ohio. and yeah I will always take late heavy snows. soaks in better.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

pratherpea52 said:


> I’m hoping this snow we had yesterday will be the corrective solution for a better find than what I scrapped up last year. And we all find as good or better than than any previous years this forum has burn around I d k seems like 14 or 15 was as good as I’ve ever seen well one them years awhile back ¡¿


how much snow did you get pea? And if they can read it, it must be good enuf.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

kb said:


> how much snow did you get pea? And if they can read it, it must be good enuf.


I’m on ark/okla border and 2-3 in this last snow and 5-7 a week before maby 2 weeks ago


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

kb said:


> never mind searcher is see you are Ohio. and yeah I will always take late heavy snows. soaks in better.


Well, that depends on how quick the warm up is after the snow. Besides, it's about 1" of liquid precipitation equals about 11" of snow! Depending on the type of snow it is. A good all day drizzle is just as effective at soaking the ground.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Went to my early spot again yesterday and nada.....The May Apples are just starting to poke up. I suspect Wed next week will be my first find. 

On another front, woke up this morning to a tick.....in the WORST possible spot for a man. UGH!!!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Don't you love how the young mayapples actually look like morel mushrooms🤣


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

NO! And what I really hate is how late Squawroot can look like a mature morel!


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Found 7 small ones...By the end of this week will be the time for my early spots.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pacertom said:


> Found 7 small ones...By the end of this week will be the time for my early spots.


Sounding really good @pacertom 
Thank You for your Thorough Reporting


----------



## texas mike (Apr 9, 2015)

Any luck from* Oklahoma!!!!! 
*


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Found 25 on my first hunt today!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Hey guys! Nice seeing the board coming back to life  - Having definitely moved back to Europe last Summer it is bittersweet to return to this board as it will always bring me fond memories of morel hunting in the Okie woods. As the rule of etiquette in the Morel foraging community dictates, the secrets of all my best spots came with me to Europe (to the delight of wildlife lol). Wishing you all a bountiful season! With La Ninha still kicking in the equatorial Pacific, the archetype seasonal weather pattern for April should be wetter and cooler than average .





iwonagain said:


> Hey guys! Nice seeing the board coming back to life  - Having definitely moved back to Europe last Summer it is bittersweet to return to this board as it will always bring me fond memories of morel hunting in the Okie woods. As the rule of etiquette in the Morel foraging community dictates, the secrets of all my best spots came with me to Europe (to the delight of wildlife lol). Wishing you all a bountiful season! With La Ninha still kicking in the equatorial Pacific, the archetype seasonal weather pattern for April should be wetter and cooler than average .


Iwonagain, I’m really going to miss your post from Oklahoma this year. You always have got me jacked for the upcoming Indiana season. Take care


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Way to go Nate!!!! Keep us posted. Thanks!!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> Iwonagain, I’m really going to miss your post from Oklahoma this year. You always have got me jacked for the upcoming Indiana season. Take care


Thanks man ! I truly wished I could teleport to Okie Land for the next 3.5 weeks; am sure folks on this board will be going to post some nifty finds  & I can already see that Nate is right on time . Cool profile pic by the way !


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

nate said:


> Found 25 on my first hunt today!


I’m hoping Cleveland County is getting close! We are ready! Congrats on your first find!


----------



## ShroomHunterz (10 mo ago)

nate said:


> View attachment 41309


6 babies today at my early spot in okfuskee,
Left rest to grow bigger.🙂


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Nice! Did you happen to measure soil temperature? Just curious.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

ShroomHunterz said:


> 6 babies today at my early spot in okfuskee,
> Left rest to grow bigger.🙂


Alright !! @ShroomHunterz those look good.
Thank You for your Reporting


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well we getting a gradual warm up should make for them RAY CHARLES 🍄🍄🍄


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

Any word from Choctaw County? I’m in Texas, but have several acres there that I’ve never hunted.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> Well we getting a gradual warm up should make for them RAY CHARLES 🍄🍄🍄


R you referring to what I know as a big foot. Huge morels


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

emarler said:


> Nice! Did you happen to measure soil temperature? Just curious.


Why?


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes the monster morals kokomoral


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 41427


That Picture feels Good.... 
bout How many is that ??


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally found little babies. Going to wait a couple of days and come back. Kiddos got a little excited and picked some smaller ones. Hoping by sunday they’ll be big enough to pick


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 41427


Heck yeah!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

wade said:


> That Picture feels Good....
> bout How many is that ??


724 on the table. Took a few new people and they got a little excited and pick a bunch of babies. But still a decent haul. Just a freak early spot all other spots are a week out from doing well I think.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Found this one yesterday and about 35 others on south facing slopes.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

yocham85 said:


> 724 on the table. Took a few new people and they got a little excited and pick a bunch of babies. But still a decent haul. Just a freak early spot all other spots are a week out from doing well I think.


That is some Awesome Reporting @yocham85
Thank You for Reporting in to Us All. 🤠🌎


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

@yocham85 

Looks great, love the picture!


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

yocham85 said:


> 724 on the table. Took a few new people and they got a little excited and pick a bunch of babies. But still a decent haul. Just a freak early spot all other spots are a week out from doing well I think.


That's incredible. Congratulations man.


----------



## shroomerdude (Mar 28, 2015)

yocham85 said:


> 724 on the table. Took a few new people and they got a little excited and pick a bunch of babies. But still a decent haul. Just a freak early spot all other spots are a week out from doing well I think.


----------



## shroomerdude (Mar 28, 2015)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 41427


----------



## shroomerdude (Mar 28, 2015)

Was this haul in Osage county? I'm in McClain county and going out with a few others today. Got 2/10 inches of rain last night. Wish me luck!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lincoln County. Did find 36 yesterday in McIntosh and 23 today in Hughes.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Love it, good work!


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

No, they all came from Tulsa County. I haven't found any in Osage yet this year. Had 51 pretty small ones yesterday. The majority came off one Elm.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Nice find!


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

nate said:


> Hey everyone, boy it has been a cold February. I can't believe none of us have even made a post on here yet. Usually everyone is itching for spring and Morels. Hopefully it will be a great season.


Sup nate I can't wait to see what you haul in this year?


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

JethroFromTheOsage said:


> No, they all came from Tulsa County. I haven't found any in Osage yet this year. Had 51 pretty small ones yesterday. The majority came off one Elm.
> View attachment 41443


Nice find I'm in Pawnee and osage county's most. Nothing yet.


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

shroomhigh said:


> Nice find I'm in Pawnee and osage county's most. Nothing yet.


Seems to be a lot more moisture in the soil around Tulsa than here at home.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Found a few, Sand Springs area
View attachment 41468


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Found a few, Sand Springs area, Sorry about the other post just learning


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

santa shroom said:


> Found a few, Sand Springs area, Sorry about the other post just learning


Hey.. those are a Really Nice Find
Thank You @santa shroom


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 41427


Damn those are perfect specimens! Congratulations


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

shroomhigh said:


> Nice find I'm in Pawnee and osage county's most. Nothing yet.


A friend found a bunch around Cleveland, Hallet


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2018)

Found a few in Cleveland county today.


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

Good day!


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

@JethroFromTheOsage 

You killed it, nice!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Okmulgee county


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

JethroFromTheOsage said:


> Good day!


Are you gonna go after that buck next season?


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

pratherpea52 said:


> View attachment 41542


Heck yeah


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

shroomsearcher said:


> Are you gonna go after that buck next season?


. He'll be nice next year. I can't deer hunt this property though.


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

This wind sucks.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

58#


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Oh my, oh my, oh my. What a haul! Congrats!

And it explains why the rest of y'all are having trouble finding them!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> 58#
> View attachment 41557


Damn yocham! Did iwonagain leave you some honey hole tips?!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

yocham85 said:


> 58#
> View attachment 41557


What county yocham?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lincoln County. Sun and wind is rough.


----------



## ReynaG (9 mo ago)

tommyjosh said:


> What county yocham?


If anyone out there find some morels and wants to sell some please give me a text 405-819-5888… Thank you so so much I would appreciate it!


nate said:


> Hey everyone, boy it has been a cold February. I can't believe none of us have even made a post on here yet. Usually everyone is itching for spring and Morels. Hopefully it will be a great season.


----------



## ReynaG (9 mo ago)

ReynaG said:


> If anyone out there find some morels and wants to sell some please give me a text 405-819-5888… Thank you so so much I would appreciate it!..I am in Canadian County


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> 58#
> View attachment 41557


That will make your back sore!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well us Arkansas Boys came over and picked a few today. Right at 200.


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

will you take a thousand bucks cash for the pile?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

morelchef said:


> That will make your back sore!


Dam I can think of only one other thing that could make my back sore and possibly be more fun. Just depends on the person.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroombuyer said:


> will you take a thousand bucks cash for the pile?


What does that make it a pound?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Had another decent day 24#


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

yocham85 said:


> 58#
> View attachment 41557


Wow...did you see any Terantulas


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

kb said:


> What does that make it a pound?


41.6 bux per pound


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Fair price.


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

Did your season come to an abrupt end or what?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

morelchef said:


> Did your season come to an abrupt end or what?


No sir, I am sure it is about to get good.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

If it's about to get good in Oklahoma, we have a ways to go up here!


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

yocham85 said:


> 58#
> View attachment 41557


Hell yeah!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

JethroFromTheOsage said:


> Hell yeah!


Jesus


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

63- 3# this evening


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

It's been a good season so far. Glad to see everyone doing good.


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

....this dayum wind is crazy.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 41774
> 63- 3# this evening


Love the Schrade "Uncle Henry" filet knife! Have one just like it!


----------



## ShroomHunterz (10 mo ago)

ShroomHunterz said:


> 6 babies today at my early spot in okfuskee,
> Left rest to grow bigger.🙂


Went back to same spot yesterday and sure enough, they certainly do grow bigger.😉🤫


----------



## ShroomHunterz (10 mo ago)

I went back to same spot yesterday and got the ones I left to grow bigger and here is the result. They do grow.😉🤫


----------



## ShroomHunterz (10 mo ago)

The result


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

ShroomHunterz said:


> I went back to same spot yesterday and got the ones I left to grow bigger and here is the result. They do grow.😉🤫


It surprised me that some people can still think that they spring out of the ground fully formed. There is far too much evidence against that idea for it to stand! I've witnessed it myself. Just look at my avatar. the big morel on the right was about half of that size when I first found it. But it seemed unique. It was late in the season, and the undergrowth was getting pretty high. It just "glowed" golden in that high, green grass. And when I touched my fingertips to it, it felt so cool and fresh! 

So, I left it and came back 3-4 days later, and that morel had doubled in size. And the mushroom to its left, that was not in evidence before, had sprouted and grown to that size! As I said, it was late May, and there wasn't much season left, so I took them. Those 4 shrooms are what I found that day.


----------



## ShroomHunterz (10 mo ago)

And BIG FOOT Does Exist!


----------



## Sanya (9 mo ago)

nate said:


> Hey everyone, boy it has been a cold February. I can't believe none of us have even made a post on here yet. Usually everyone is itching for spring and Morels. Hopefully it will be a great season.


My wife and I just moved into a new house and our property has a bunch of morels on it right now. There are many more than I can eat so I was wondering what people do with the extras locally. Is this like a farmers market thing or restaurants or facebook. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Sanya (9 mo ago)

Sanya said:


> My wife and I just moved into a new house and our property has a bunch of morels on it right now. There are many more than I can eat so I was wondering what people do with the extras locally. Is this like a farmers market thing or restaurants or facebook. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ShroomHunterz (10 mo ago)




----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

ShroomHunterz said:


> Someone hit my best spots this year and I'm gonna say right now if I catch you I'll put a bullet dead center in your fuckin cranium! I take MAJOR PRIDE in my shrooms DONT FUCK WITH MY SHROOMS!


Dang. Wasn't me amigo.


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

My daughter's first morel. They still poppin here.







My daughter's first morel. They still poppin here.


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

Woops. Didn't mean to post duplicates.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

ShroomHunterz said:


> Someone hit my best spots this year and I'm gonna say right now if I catch you I'll put a bullet dead center in your fuckin cranium! I take MAJOR PRIDE in my shrooms DONT FUCK WITH MY SHROOMS!


Is this on your own property? Might wanna simmer down a bit before you head out, it’s just a mushroom after all


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

ShroomHunterz said:


> Someone hit my best spots this year and I'm gonna say right now if I catch you I'll put a bullet dead center in your fuckin cranium! I take MAJOR PRIDE in my shrooms DONT FUCK WITH MY SHROOMS!


really, Kill someone for a morel. Wow. Uh, I assume a little worked up, but that is called murder.


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

ShroomHunterz said:


> Someone hit my best spots this year and I'm gonna say right now if I catch you I'll put a bullet dead center in your fuckin cranium! I take MAJOR PRIDE in my shrooms DONT FUCK WITH MY SHROOMS!


Is it private land? If not it isn't your spot. We have all had someone beat us to morel before however killing someone over a mushroom is pretty stupid, and as KB pointed out it is murder. The great mushroom murder of 2022, think about that for a sec.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

ShroomHunterz said:


> Someone hit my best spots this year and I'm gonna say right now if I catch you I'll put a bullet dead center in your fuckin cranium! I take MAJOR PRIDE in my shrooms DONT FUCK WITH MY SHROOMS!
> [/





ShroomHunterz said:


> Someone hit my best spots this year and I'm gonna say right now if I catch you I'll put a bullet dead center in your fuckin cranium! I take MAJOR PRIDE in my shrooms DONT FUCK WITH MY SHROOMS!


Oooops, my bad. Took a wrong turn in St.Louis and got lost and thought I'd do a little shroomin. Didn't know they were yours.


----------



## ShroomHunterz (10 mo ago)

Yea just got a bit worked up ...they popped after all...up to 20+lbs. now. Sorry bout that.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey, it's happened to me several times. Yes, I was disappointed, but I responded by modifying my tactics. I hunt mostly on my fish and game club, and others also hunt there. I'd go out on Monday or Tuesday and find stumps! Plus, I'd find a few that they missed or newly flushed. I figured these folks were hitting the woods on Saturday, Sunday, or both. So, I decided to switch to going out Thursday and Friday. I'm retired, so I can do that! Started finding more.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

ShroomHunterz said:


> Someone hit my best spots this year and I'm gonna say right now if I catch you I'll put a bullet dead center in your fuckin cranium! I take MAJOR PRIDE in my shrooms DONT FUCK WITH MY SHROOMS!


Thanks for the mushrooms!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

JethroFromTheOsage said:


> View attachment 41854
> My daughter's first morel. They still poppin here.
> View attachment 41854
> My daughter's first morel. They still poppin here.
> View attachment 41854


Wow I believe that is the Most Excellent Morel, in many ways, That We have Ever Seen..
Thank You so much for showing us..
@JethroFromTheOsage ..Please tell Her..
That she is One of Our Recipients of Our ...
2022 - Season Award
The.... 🍄✌Morel Peace Prize🍄✌


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

What county shroomhunterz 😬


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lots small fresh 1’s. Okmulgee co another rain in next day or two is gona bring em on out except 3 x 70-80 degree days hitting but theres gona be 1 more weekend & hope I’m wrong(rong) and they start growing year round


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

. I WON at least drop a line to us reassure us that Dik🥔 hasn’t sent a flaming match y’all’s way or put ur intrnet out.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

ShroomHunterz said:


> Yea just got a bit worked up ...they popped after all...up to 20+lbs. now. Sorry bout that.


morel season will do that to a person. Sounds like your problem is solved. Where you at in Okie? I guess I am asking how far south of the Kansas border, nothing even specific like a county. Those FB folks get all riled up if you won't tell them your county. All I need is a latitude.


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

wade said:


> Wow I believe that is the Most Excellent Morel, in many ways, That We have Ever Seen..
> Thank You so much for showing us..
> @JethroFromTheOsage ..Please tell Her..
> That she is One of Our Recipients of Our ...
> ...


Thank you Sir! I will tell her!


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

This dry hot weather knocked my spots in the #[email protected] Y'all still finding them?


shroomsearcher said:


> It surprised me that some people can still think that they spring out of the ground fully formed. There is far too much evidence against that idea for it to stand! I've witnessed it myself. Just look at my avatar. the big morel on the right was about half of that size when I first found it. But it seemed unique. It was late in the season, and the undergrowth was getting pretty high. It just "glowed" golden in that high, green grass. And when I touched my fingertips to it, it felt so cool and fresh!
> 
> So, I left it and came back 3-4 days later, and that morel had doubled in size. And the mushroom to its left, that was not in evidence before, had sprouted and grown to that size! As I said, it was late May, and there wasn't much season left, so I took them. Those 4 shrooms are what I found that day.


They're like me. I'm a grower and not a shower!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

There is still a few to be found.


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

I found six yesterday and about twice that many that weren't any good. Will this rain and cooler soil temps cause a few more to grow, or is it over?


----------

